# H15 prison France: April 2014



## darbians (Jan 27, 2015)

A large prison in France that closed in 2011. 
It had space for 1500 inmantes and supposedly its split into male and female sections however I am not fully sure if this is a fact.
There was quite a bit of graffitti here and I think some of it added to the location.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





Thanks for looking, i tried to show a different side to the prison here. If you want to see the more obvious shots check out H15 on my website.​


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 27, 2015)

great report and stunning photos well done


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 27, 2015)

Love a good prison, great shots


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice shots indeed, your 2nd to last and last shots I have never seen photos of those from 15H before. And I agree, the graffiti adds to the location imo.


----------



## krela (Jan 27, 2015)

Absolutely love the railings on the first staircase.


----------



## brickworx (Jan 27, 2015)

Love this place...would like to see it for myself someday - nice work


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful metal work on the staircase,great shots here and on your web site.


----------



## King Al (Jan 27, 2015)

Great pics darbians, interesting location this!​


----------



## darbians (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot peeps. I thought it be nice to show a different side to the prison.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2015)

That really is beautiful in its peeling / authoritarian state! 
Fantastic photos as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice man, love prison reports! Thanks


----------

